# what a great cutting board for crusty bread and toothy bread knives?



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 1, 2016)

i've been getting into sourdough breads..the non yeast ones.

love them. we have a great local bakery that is holding me over until i move into a house and enter that chapter of home cooking.

i bought a super hearty, heavy, crusty rye bread and i really had to cut down hard. i noticed my beater white synthetic board took a real beating. 

is there a better option? or just keep at it and keep replacing them as needed.?


----------



## chinacats (Jun 1, 2016)

I too have been getting into sourdoughs...but making them myself. I have a couple of bread knives but for very crusty loaves, my old Henckels outperforms my Tojiro hands down...problem is that the Tojiro is much more board friendly than my old school Henckels...I'm just using an old end grain and trying to see how long before I destroy it...hope someone has a better answer to your good question. I'm trying to figure out what I'd do with a Gude as it would likely cut my board as well as the bread.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 1, 2016)

Boom, Why not just get a cheap poly board and a gripper matt. I agree with you serrated teeth either pointed or scalloped are brutal on work boards. Talk about brutal, I have an electric knife with pointed teeth, literally a sawsall. I'll even rotate the bread so I don't have to grind away on the bottom. Picked that one up watching the guys fall trees.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 1, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boom, Why not just get a cheap poly board and a gripper matt. I agree with you serrated teeth either pointed or scalloped are brutal on work boards. Talk about brutal, I have an electric knife with pointed teeth, literally a sawsall. I'll even rotate the bread so I don't have to grind away on the bottom. Picked that one up watching the guys fall trees.



i'm using a poly board. (thanks forgot what it was called)

it took some hard deep ridges on my first loaf. it is kinda gnarly looking. it wont last long for sure.


----------



## kostantinos (Jun 1, 2016)

Sanituff board secured with some griper will do. I can say how long it will last but its been getting some beating . 

The poly boards will not crack before your serrated knife gets dull btw . I think poly boards are tough on edges no matter what shape over time .


----------



## Talim (Jun 1, 2016)

Epicurean boards last seemingly forever.


----------



## daveb (Jun 6, 2016)

Talim said:


> Epicurean boards last seemingly forever.



yep

I don't use one for everyday tasks but keep a couple close by for cutting proteins, bread knife, travel, etc.


----------



## rogue108 (Jun 6, 2016)

Buy a cheap edge grain board off of Ebay. You will be surprised how many thick nice looking edge grain boards you can get on there. When the surface looks bad enough breakout the orbital sander with some 220 and smooth it back out. Might be a little more with the board maintenance, but it doesn't occur often and it's only if you care to restore the surface after cutting it a couple hundred times.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 6, 2016)

What about these boards that are made like a grill, with strips of wood and spaces between them in which you can cut?


----------



## daveb (Jun 6, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> What about these boards that are made like a grill, with strips of wood and spaces between them in which you can cut?



I use one of those to dry stones on. Works great.

Would not use for bread.


----------



## dizzle (Jun 7, 2016)

just like we all have beater knives, you should have a beater board :biggrin:


----------

